# Turbo Advice



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I have done some searching and haven't found what I am looking for. There is an Airesearch TA0301 in a nearby junkyard on a 3.0 liter mercedes, I think. I can't find any info on this turbo so do you guys think it would be a big enough for my initial KA-T. I am going to go fairly mild to start with, 200whp, maybe, non intercooled for my first stage.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

non intercooled? that's a stupid mistake waiting to happen, especially if you're going for 200 rwhp. Buy an intercooler. Just search ebay, for a small turbo from a SR or similar engine. At least you know you can find all the parts you need for an sr turbo off of ebay.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

it'l be small but it'l work for now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> it'l be small but it'l work for now



how bout the Z31 turbo? i think i heard the 87 has the t28 or something (not sure ).......that would work fine up to atleast 5-7 PSI and wont be too much pain on the KA.....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, but you would also have to take in consideration that 6-8 psi is with a intercooled system. Even if it's a small side mount something would benefit.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

z31 turbo is a slightly larger t3 and work great on KA-ts for low boost appilication.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry for taking over your thread, but anyone know of anyone selling a DOHC KA? I'll trade my sr just for the engine, with harness.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Putting in a Z31 turbo would entail a custom downpipe and custom lines


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

right, which you will need no matter what turbo you get, since this is going in a KA.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

The first stage of my build was going to be just to see what I am dealing with because my engine has like 130,000 on it. I wanted to get a feel for the components such as the manifold and other accessories with a turbo setup. I wanted to learn to tune it well before I start trying to make power. Ok, I will go for 180 crank hp and 5 psi non-intercooled. My second stage will be FMIC, MSD BTM, 550cc etc. Where I can make some more power. My third stage will be bigger turbo, built bottom end, the list goes on. 

So, will this be a sufficient T3 for me to do my first stage of KA-T. I am not looking for hp, I am really looking for an understanding and hands on experience. What do you guys think?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Let me try and help out your stages, from one KA-T owner to another.
1. Small turbo, SAFC2, SR370 injectors, intercooler of some sort and DYNO TIME.
now if you can swing it a JWT or enthalopy ECU is a much better choice for fuel control for a few more hundred dollars. The piping and IC won't be that much more either, its worth it.
For your stage 2 forget the BTM, run a real fuel management setup IE re-tuned ECU or standalone. The NA timing maps are going to kill you if they arent corrected at higher boost. Get a bigger turbo and bigger IC.

and finially 130k isnt that bad, thats what i have on my KAT and i'm running strong.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, BoostedSE, what is your setup? Oh, yeah my car was maintained well, but it was driven by old people in Florida it's whole life, so I have to ease it into beating it or getting on it. What is a good sized turbo that I can find in a junkyard that would suit my first stage? Thanks.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

a z31 turbo with a .63 exhaust a/r is probably your best bet for a junkyard setup. As for my setup i am currently running.
t3/o4e 
SAFC2
370cc injectors
starion FMIC W/ bigger inlets
tial 38mm wastegate
jgs manifold
Maxima Maf
3inch custom DP
and custom piping

Good for 241whp and 303ft/lbs of tq on 10.5psi daily driven at 8psi


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I haven't seen a z31 turbo in any of the yards around my house, all I have seen are volvo, audi, mercedes. I think I am screwed.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

really depends what your flange type is on your manifold, T3 is typical. Try searching for a T3 flanged turbo on yahoo or google. Whatever comes up you should be able to use.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

el tigre said:


> Hey, BoostedSE, what is your setup? Oh, yeah my car was maintained well, but it was driven by old people in Florida it's whole life, so I have to ease it into beating it or getting on it. What is a good sized turbo that I can find in a junkyard that would suit my first stage? Thanks.


keep looking there should be some around.....no seas huevon cabron! :thumbup:


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

OK, so I am looking for a t28(?) from a 300zx turbo. What year of car should it come from and are they made by Garrett or Nissan or what? If I do get such a turbo, how many hp will it support? How many hp can a bottom mount system support, It seems that I never see them.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

t28s can be found in the junkyard off 91+TT 300zxs, but a strait t3 will make your life easier in the long run. SOmething of a volvo/saab or best choice a 2.3l turbo mustang/thunderbird/mekur xr4ti. Roughly 200whp on a basic setup, and bottom mount system arent really HP limmitted, no one does them because everything has to be custom anyway so top mounts are easier to work on. Bottom mounts work great though and keep heat away from certian meltable pieces of the engine bay.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

What turbos are on 80's 300zx turbos then? I thought that if you use a bottom mount setup that you could use a sr fmic kit and a downpipe from an sr. There is a turbo from a 86 300zx on ebay right now and I will probably get it if you guys give me the go ahead if you think it will meet my needs for now. Thanks.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

sure but dont spend over 150 for it unless its brand new, buying turbos off ebay can be very risky


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

if the guy is for real he'll send a video. Thats what he did for me! Ooh spins so freely, turbo actually looks new, so excited to get it! As for your question, I agree with boosted again, crazyness I know. Doing a top mount is a lot easier, just have to shield it better which is still easier in the long run. An SR FMIC kit is fine but I believe you still need to make a hotpipe anyways, so who cares if its bottom or top mount?


----------

